# license question



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

the boat license you can buy that covers everyone on board does this mean that if i were to fish from the shore i will still need a regular license or does that cover me all the time??
thanks


buzz


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

gud question I kinda dubt it thoe aint the commwealth for nuttn


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

The saltwater boat license covers all on your boat and it also covers you(individually) on shore. They give you a copy to keep on your boat and a sticker that goes by the registeration #, and also a copy for your wallet for shore fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Works the same way in Maryland except they call the extra license a "Complimentary" license for the boat owner. I guess they want you to feel you're getting something for free. Free my a$$, the boat license cost $40.00 so there nothing complimentary at all about the license.

Catman.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Go out there without one and they'll complimentry give you a ticket


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

thanks for the info i am going to buy the license on the internet its easier than i thought i did they freshwater already. 
tight lines

buzz


----------



## rigger dave (Oct 4, 2001)

I take people fishing all the time that don't have a license. The 30 bucks for the boat is great deal. sounds like it is getting ready to go up, but still a good deal.

Dave


----------

